# First Gym Session!



## RissyKay (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello, 

Well I had my first gym session today... I had a Hypo earlier in the day and over medicated a bit so when I started I was at 13.4 after 15 mins I was at 11.1 after another 15 mins I went to 7.6 then after 10 mins I was at 10.1...
I feel very tired and still can't wait for my next session. I took it slow today and will take it up slowly, once I have a better idea of how it affects my levels. 

I have been feeling really bad about myself for the past couple of weeks and have been getting quite down about the way I look (Vain!! haha) It has started affecting my relationship so hopefully going to the gym and improving my diet will get me back to the way I was and happy again!! 

Thanks for listening... Well Reading!


----------



## daisymoo84 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Rissy,

I'm glad that your first session was a success and hope the next one is too  

I started my aerobic classes again on Monday and forgot what a buzz I used to get from them. It's amazing how good exercise can make you feel isn't it? Really lifts my mood.

Good luck and let us know how it goes x


----------



## RissyKay (Apr 1, 2012)

It really does I have now had 3 sessions and my next one tomorrow... I'm looking forward to it, howeve I am still aching haha!!


----------



## daisymoo84 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hee hee shows you're working hard!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi - well done to both of you on kick starting the exercise. It really does make you feel good doesn't it.


----------

